# Musings.......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've been away for awhile, so trying to catch up with the times, or not. I an old revolver shooter, and leaning more and more to the single actions, as if I haven't always been so inclined.

I'm also lookin more and more toward the .44 Special. My first handgun as a kid was a Colt New Service .45 Colt, as these were cheap. Colt and S&W M1917s were around $20, and I got a select commercial New Service, select grade, for $25. I was reading a lot of Elmer Keith then and had it customiozed into a .44 Special. Just as I completed this the .44 Magnum was introduced, but that was beyond my budget. Later had a Charter Bulldog in .44 Special, but used .44 Russian in that gun for more positive extraction. I finally got the .44 Magnum, and really went for these, at one time owning five Rugers and four Smiths.

Years, and finances, are catching up with me, so I'm leaning more toward the .44 Special again. Now I'm looking for that Colt New Frontier.

Here is the old Colt, a rather poor photo of a photo:










And, my Rugers:










And the Smith line-up:










The 6" full lug model on the left I recently sold.

Bob Wright


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice collection, right there. Nothin' wrong with a good, well-maintained revolver, if a person knows how to use it (as I'm thinking you probably do).

I got interested in local PPC-style revolver competitions when I was a young pup in the military, and eventually got pretty good with a wheelgun. They work just fine for most shooting, and give up absolutely nothing in accuracy to the average autopistol; heck, you'd need a near-custom-built match autoloader to tie (let alone beat) most factory-stock S&W or Ruger revolvers shooting top-quality ammo, all the way out past 50 yards.

Almost every time I go to the range with my old 4" S&W model 15, some youngster comes up and remarks how well it shoots "for an old revolver"; and that's with me and my sub-standard vision directing the bullets. If they ever watched a _real_ competitive wheelgunner shoot, they'd probably poop themselves.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice collection...congrats......JJ


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great guns there Bob and there's no doubt in my mind that you can use them right well.:smt1099


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I'm a revolver guy myself,,,*

Hello Bob,,,
I'm also a revolver guy,,,
And I often muse in forums as well.

I have a few Colts but have always had a personal preference for S&W's.

My absolute hands down favorite being,,,
Stella, my venerable Model 15 Combat Masterpiece,,,








That's Stella on the right with her kid sister Didi (Model 18) on the left.

I also like to assemble sets of guns.

Here is one set I call the Harem.








Top left is Jezebel, my 6" N-frame S&W 629 in .44 magnum.
Top right is Brighid, My 6" L-frame S&W 686 in .357 Magnum.
Bottom left is Morgana, my 4" K-frame model 67 in .38 Special.
Last but not least is the Lady Lilith, my 4" J-frame Model 63 in .22 LR.

A also like .22/centerfire pairs.








On the right is Velma, my S&W Model 36 in .38 Special,,,
On the left is Velda, my S&W Model 34 in .22 LR.

My last revolver pair is this one.








On the left is Raquel, my 4" Colt Trooper MK III in .357 Magnum,,,
On the right is Rowena, my 6" Colt Trooper MK III in .22 LR.

I have 4 more pairs in semi-auto but this is a revolver thread,,,
I'll not pollute this pristine atmosphere with those pairs.

I do enjoy collecting these sets of guns,,,
But I shoot them all as well,,,
No safe queens for me.

Aarond

.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

aarondhgraham said:


> Hello Bob,,,
> I'm also a revolver guy,,,
> And I often muse in forums as well.
> 
> ...


Uh, a little curious about the names of your guns, what's the story behind that?

I always thought naming your guns fell into the category of "What do you call a legless dog?"

The answer: "Doesn't matter, he want come anyway."

Bob Wright

P.S. Fantastic photos!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Not really a story,,,*

Hello Bob:

I'm just one of those guys that names his favorite possessions.

Sailors name their ships,,,
Davy Crocket named his rifle Old Betsy,,,
I name my handguns after famous (or infamous) women.

For example,,,
Velda was Mike Hammer's secretary,,,
Velma is my oh-so-beautiful older sister.

Raquel and Rowena were both old girlfriends,,,
Buxom ladies both of them.

Stella means star and Stella is the star of my gun-safe,,,
Didi came from the .22 term, double-deuce,,,
Double-deuce = D D = Didi.

Jezebel was a biblical queen,,,
Brighid was an ancient Celtic queen,,,
Morgana was an ancient Druid priestess,,,
Lilith was Adam's first wife who became a demoness.

I have a pair of Beretta NEOS pistols (6" & 4.5") and a 16" NEOS Carbine,,,
They are cased together with ammo, spare mags, and some tools,,,
I call them Naomi, Wynona, & Ashley after the Judd ladies.

It's just something I do,,,
Because it is fun.

Aarond

P.S. My uncle had a 3 legged dog,,,
He called him "6 bits"

.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, that's pretty interestin'. How in the world do you keep up them? The names, I mean, not the guns of course.

Bob Wright


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It's kind of like what my Grandmother did,,,*

She had so many grandkids,,,
She kept a list of names and birthdays on her fridge.

In my case I do keep a list of the names,,,
But for a different reason.

I have no children to leave my guns to,,,
And my few remaining relatives are not gun people,,,
So I have a list of my guns cross referenced to which of my friends gets them.

I've written a short letter to my friends,,,
In which I introduce them to the gun(s) by name,,,
If the gun has any history I state it and why they are getting it.

Like my Colt Frontier Scout is named Lucille,,,
I have chosen to give Lucille to my dear friend Jane,,,
In the letter I explain how it was my Mothers gun and how she got it,,,
My father won it in a poker game by bluffing a pair against his opponents 3 of a kind,,,
He gave the gun to Mom to keep in her nightstand and she named it Lucille after our _"fictional upstairs maid"_.

All in all it's simply using the names in conversation,,,
I chat in several forums and with friends,,,
It's as natural as using my own name.

I have two pistols that are named after the Roman goddesses of Justice & Truth,,,
They are a matching pair of Stainless Ruger Mk III slab-side pistols,,,
I have them encased in a box like dueling pistols,,,
Their names are Equitas and Veritas,,,
My lawyer gets these guns.

What can I say,,,
I'm eccentric.

Aarond

.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My name is Bob, actually Robert Lee.............




Bob Wright


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've really enjoyed this whole thread! Just for the record, I name things also, but the names vary in gender. My Motorcycle, a Honda Gold Wing that has carried me 220,000 miles through 49 states and much of Canada, is named "Starship". My Sig P220 in .45acp is "Sigfried". My P226 9mm is "Sigrid". My other guns haven't told me their names yet, but I know they eventually will. My wife thinks this shows that I've never really grown up.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*And that's is bad?????*



> My wife thinks this shows that I've never really grown up.


You say that as if it were a bad thing. :mrgreen:

Aarond

.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Only gun I've ever named is my Smith 10-5, born 1966 or '67, which I bought in amazing condition for $200 partly because it has a professionally-applied aftermarket black coating that looks good and wears well. Thought it would be good for rough carry conditions. Now I'm 75 with COPD and lots of arthritis and can't go out in rough conditions anymore. But the Model 10-5 is named Teflon Tessie, and she lives in a shelf in the head of my bed for home defense.

My all-time favorite handgun was a Model 15, circa 1970, that I bought UNFIRED ten years ago. It and another just like it came from an estate, and I regulartly curse the fact that I couldn't afford to buy both. I had a top-class smith give it the loveliest trigger job I've ever seen on any handgun, comparable to the very best Python triggers. Because I'm unable to get around as I used to, I decided there was no reason for my son to wait till I croaked to get the piece. I gave it to him, and he and his boys (14, 11 and 8) enjoy shooting it nearly every weekend.

My son is raising his sons right. Nobody eats till guns are immaculately cleaned.


----------

